# Angelina Jolie to portray Marie Callas in biopic



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Angelina Jolie to Play Maria Callas in Next Biopic From Pablo Larrain


Following his Princess Diana biopic 'Spencer,' Larrain has found his next subject in the famed opera singer.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

🥱


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Nooooooooooooooo! Forbid him. 
Or we should be grateful that he didn't call Madonna or Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Callas was played by Paz Vega (*Grace of Monaco*), Fanny Ardant (*Callas Forever*), presumably by Noomi Rapace in some future film, presumably by Meryl Streep in an announced HBO production of *Master Class*, (as well as Faye Dunaway at some point), Jane Seymour for TV’s *The Richest Man In The World*, Marilu Tolo as a fictional Callas (a fiery dancer in this movie) in *The Greek Tycoon*, among others, I’m sure!


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdGenius said:


> Or we should be grateful that he didn't call Madonna or Jennifer Lopez.


Or Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MAS said:


> Callas was played by Paz Vega (*Grace of Monaco*), Fanny Ardant (*Callas Forever*), presumably by Noomi Rapace in some future film, presumably by Meryl Streep in an announced HBO production of *Master Class*, (as well as Faye Dunaway at some point), Jane Seymour for TV’s *The Richest Man In The World*, Marilu Tolo as a fictional Callas (a fiery dancer in this movie) in *The Greek Tycoon*, among others, I’m sure!


Also Monica Bellucci as a kinda-Callas in Mozart in the Jungle...


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Becca said:


> Also Monica Bellucci as a kinda-Callas in Mozart in the Jungle...


Except that if the intent was to generate fantasy around Callas singing Mozart in a staged production or even in a concert setting, then fantasy it remains, for it never happened. Not in the jungle; not anywhere. Maybe in her shower?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ALT said:


> Except that if the intent was to generate fantasy around Callas singing Mozart in a staged production or even in a concert setting, then fantasy it remains, for it never happened. Not in the jungle; not anywhere. Maybe in her shower?


Clearly you never watched the show otherwise you'd know that it had nothing to do with that.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Zoe Caldwell on Broadway


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

If she screws this up, I will send her and her children back to Africa.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Angelina Jolie to Play Maria Callas in Next Biopic From Pablo Larrain

I haven’t seen Jackie or Spencer so maybe someone who has can weigh in but it would seem that with Jolie playing the lead this feature is to be a major motion picture.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She is gorgeous and is a good actress and has the star quality needed to inhabit the role. She could get people to go see it.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Zoe Caldwell on Broadway


Sorry, I was confining this to films, as Master Class played on stages of many countries.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I didn't see Spencer but apparently it was very good so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Do we need two threads on this? It only adds to the burden of threads on which I have nothing to say.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodduck said:


> Do we need two threads on this? It only adds to the burden of threads on which I have nothing to say.


Merged the two to make life easier for Woodduck.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I like Fanny Ardant. I haven't seen Paz Vega's movie, but I know it was a cameo. Mónica Bellucci was spectacular in her show, but it wasn't a portrayal of Callas.
Jolie is a beautiful woman and has a certain talent, but in this case we don't speak about a level of, say, Meryl Streep, Cate Blanchett or Isabelle Huppert. There is also her annoying public life, in Russian we call it cockroaches in head, which is often ahead of her.
Whom would I offer?.. But why?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't see _Jackie _but I tried _Spencer _and gave up before I got to the end. It seemed a sensationalised and fictional account of Diana's life. I worry about what the director will do with Callas, particularly given that it concentrates on the last years of her life in Paris. With Dame Judi Dench criticising the TV series _The Crown _for not stating quite quivocally that what we are seeing is a completely fictional account, very loosely based on actual events, it would seem the boundaries between truth and fiction are becoming ever more blurred.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

As Bernard Shaw stated, truth is always inapplicable for publishing.
I liked _Jackie _and _The Crown, _but didn't see _Spencer. _I'm not a Diana fan, though feel a certain kind of sympathy to her. _The Crown, _which rebooted her veneration, just seemed to me measured in this question. I mean, it permits every character be good or bad, or eventually unhappy in his or her own way. Of course, it's only my opinion. And the show stays a fiction, though of high class.


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> As Bernard Shaw stated, truth is always inapplicable for publishing.


They were playing Streep's movie about Florence Foster Jenkins on the TV recently. I got to the point where Arturo Toscanini was splitting his time between fawning over FFJ and being Lily Pons'  regular accompanist and then I turned to something else.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Angelina Jolie to Play Maria Callas in Next Biopic From Pablo Larrain


Following his Princess Diana biopic 'Spencer,' Larrain has found his next subject in the famed opera singer.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

🥱


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Nooooooooooooooo! Forbid him. 
Or we should be grateful that he didn't call Madonna or Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Callas was played by Paz Vega (*Grace of Monaco*), Fanny Ardant (*Callas Forever*), presumably by Noomi Rapace in some future film, presumably by Meryl Streep in an announced HBO production of *Master Class*, (as well as Faye Dunaway at some point), Jane Seymour for TV’s *The Richest Man In The World*, Marilu Tolo as a fictional Callas (a fiery dancer in this movie) in *The Greek Tycoon*, among others, I’m sure!


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdGenius said:


> Or we should be grateful that he didn't call Madonna or Jennifer Lopez.


Or Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MAS said:


> Callas was played by Paz Vega (*Grace of Monaco*), Fanny Ardant (*Callas Forever*), presumably by Noomi Rapace in some future film, presumably by Meryl Streep in an announced HBO production of *Master Class*, (as well as Faye Dunaway at some point), Jane Seymour for TV’s *The Richest Man In The World*, Marilu Tolo as a fictional Callas (a fiery dancer in this movie) in *The Greek Tycoon*, among others, I’m sure!


Also Monica Bellucci as a kinda-Callas in Mozart in the Jungle...


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Becca said:


> Also Monica Bellucci as a kinda-Callas in Mozart in the Jungle...


Except that if the intent was to generate fantasy around Callas singing Mozart in a staged production or even in a concert setting, then fantasy it remains, for it never happened. Not in the jungle; not anywhere. Maybe in her shower?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ALT said:


> Except that if the intent was to generate fantasy around Callas singing Mozart in a staged production or even in a concert setting, then fantasy it remains, for it never happened. Not in the jungle; not anywhere. Maybe in her shower?


Clearly you never watched the show otherwise you'd know that it had nothing to do with that.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Zoe Caldwell on Broadway


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

If she screws this up, I will send her and her children back to Africa.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Angelina Jolie to Play Maria Callas in Next Biopic From Pablo Larrain

I haven’t seen Jackie or Spencer so maybe someone who has can weigh in but it would seem that with Jolie playing the lead this feature is to be a major motion picture.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She is gorgeous and is a good actress and has the star quality needed to inhabit the role. She could get people to go see it.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Zoe Caldwell on Broadway


Sorry, I was confining this to films, as Master Class played on stages of many countries.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I didn't see Spencer but apparently it was very good so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Do we need two threads on this? It only adds to the burden of threads on which I have nothing to say.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodduck said:


> Do we need two threads on this? It only adds to the burden of threads on which I have nothing to say.


Merged the two to make life easier for Woodduck.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I like Fanny Ardant. I haven't seen Paz Vega's movie, but I know it was a cameo. Mónica Bellucci was spectacular in her show, but it wasn't a portrayal of Callas.
Jolie is a beautiful woman and has a certain talent, but in this case we don't speak about a level of, say, Meryl Streep, Cate Blanchett or Isabelle Huppert. There is also her annoying public life, in Russian we call it cockroaches in head, which is often ahead of her.
Whom would I offer?.. But why?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't see _Jackie _but I tried _Spencer _and gave up before I got to the end. It seemed a sensationalised and fictional account of Diana's life. I worry about what the director will do with Callas, particularly given that it concentrates on the last years of her life in Paris. With Dame Judi Dench criticising the TV series _The Crown _for not stating quite quivocally that what we are seeing is a completely fictional account, very loosely based on actual events, it would seem the boundaries between truth and fiction are becoming ever more blurred.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

As Bernard Shaw stated, truth is always inapplicable for publishing.
I liked _Jackie _and _The Crown, _but didn't see _Spencer. _I'm not a Diana fan, though feel a certain kind of sympathy to her. _The Crown, _which rebooted her veneration, just seemed to me measured in this question. I mean, it permits every character be good or bad, or eventually unhappy in his or her own way. Of course, it's only my opinion. And the show stays a fiction, though of high class.


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> As Bernard Shaw stated, truth is always inapplicable for publishing.


They were playing Streep's movie about Florence Foster Jenkins on the TV recently. I got to the point where Arturo Toscanini was splitting his time between fawning over FFJ and being Lily Pons' regular accompanist and then I turned to something else.


----------

